# Disfigured Kidlets



## Madeline (May 4, 2010)

I was speaking t a lady today who had her grandson with her...a boy who looked to be about 12 or 13.  I swear, I am not making this up.  That child was in my peripheral vision and I noticed his appearance was strange, so I looked him over trying to figue out why.

Well, his strangeness of appearance was because he had a pair of holes in his earlobes that had been enlarged to the size of half dollars.  The perfectly round shape of them was created by two circle thingies he had inserted --- not like a coin, but like a ring.

This kid is not from Somewhere Else.  I know that, and he does not look like a black kid.  He looks like Just Another White Kid, which I suppose was the whole point of this body modification.  To alter how he looked in a way that shocks people.

I have no doubt he is loving life at 12 years old because he can look shocking...but this is not pink hair he can cut off in a few years.  I can't even imagine how surgery would be able to correct this.  I have never heard of an earlobe transplant.

What are the parents of this child smoking?  Have any of you seen this before?  Do you agree with me...this child is marked for life now as unaccpetable/less acceptable in many social and work environments?  Who allows their child to contract his future opportunities like this so needlessly -- and where in the hell would the family even find a ??? tattoo artist? to work on a child so young?

I am bumfuddled. 

 Not mad, just sorta _*stunned.*_







I'd have fetched an image of exactly what the child looked like but I dun even know WTF to CALL this.  I kinda sorta know some folks aka primitive tribes of people in South America do something similar, but I am without the google-fu to fetch an image on them.  What is next?  Foot-binding?


----------



## Dr Gregg (May 5, 2010)

OMG, there is this guy who works at Jimmy Johns on campus that has those holes, probably bigger than a silver dollar, and I get sick looking at him. On top of being extremely ugly to begin with, those ear things are nasty. And even more nasty when he's not wearing his rings. Dont' understand what these people are thinking. It doesn't look cool, its just gross. And they won't ever be repaired without surgery


----------



## strollingbones (May 5, 2010)

here people who have them under 18...did them themselves....and sure some doctor is gonna make a fortune closing them holes


----------



## eagleseven (May 5, 2010)

They're called plugs. I find them distasteful, but some really like them.


----------



## namvet (May 5, 2010)

for me its the same with tattoos. but i don't know if these are needled or inked now. I saw a real  attractive gal in the store the other day. her entire neck was tattooed. all i could do was stare at it. so did everyone else. it really detracted  from her beauty. she had the ring in her nose as well.    
BTY when i was in Nam i saw lots of guys with  tattoos. but many of them contracted Hepatitis. no thanks !!!!


----------



## Phoenix (May 5, 2010)

eagleseven said:


> They're called plugs. I find them distasteful, but some really like them.



Looks like silly putty to me.


----------



## namvet (May 5, 2010)

Phoenix said:


> eagleseven said:
> 
> 
> > They're called plugs. I find them distasteful, but some really like them.
> ...



bet he can hear the BBC


----------



## Dr Gregg (May 5, 2010)

namvet said:


> for me its the same with tattoos. but i don't know if these are needled or inked now. I saw a real  attractive gal in the store the other day. her entire neck was tattooed. all i could do was stare at it. so did everyone else. it really detracted  from her beauty. she had the ring in her nose as well.
> BTY when i was in Nam i saw lots of guys with  tattoos. but many of them contracted Hepatitis. no thanks !!!!



Not a fan of the rings in the nose, or lips or anywhere in the face on a woman. Maybe eyebrow OK, or a dot nose ring is fine. Worst is the septum bull rings, really don't like those. BUt solme people love it. Tattoos on women OK, as long as its not overdone. I saw a bartender that had tattoos on his face, now what were you thinking?


----------



## Phoenix (May 5, 2010)

namvet said:


> bet he can hear the BBC



Saw a guy who had surgery to repair his earlobes, then immediately started stretching them back out again.


----------



## namvet (May 5, 2010)

well its a form of body art. but i wonder if will have physical effects when they get older????

Funny tattoo remover video by aeonfly - Photobucket


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 5, 2010)

I'm not a big fan of body art be it a body tattoo or some sort of metal sticking out of you in a really strange place.  I think both are pretty gross and I've never seen anybody that had any of this stuff done that looked attractive or sexy.  I think it's all mostly done for the shock factor.  I'm not in the dating scene any more but if I was I would never date a girl that had any of this stuff.


----------



## Neser Boha (May 5, 2010)

Madeline said:


> I was speaking t a lady today who had her grandson with her...a boy who looked to be about 12 or 13.  I swear, I am not making this up.  That child was in my peripheral vision and I noticed his appearance was strange, so I looked him over trying to figue out why.
> 
> Well, his strangeness of appearance was because he had a pair of holes in his earlobes that had been enlarged to the size of half dollars.  The perfectly round shape of them was created by two circle thingies he had inserted --- not like a coin, but like a ring.
> 
> ...



I'm thinking the same thing every time I see your posts.  It really offends me aesthetically.

Look how neat your post looks without the crazy light blue size whatever font!


----------



## Neser Boha (May 5, 2010)

I don't have anything against body art.  Every single person has the right to do what the fuck ever they want with their bodies.  

I find breast implants much nastier than any tattoo or stretched earlobes.  

I would not let my kid get any 'body-art' or body-modification until he/she were at least 18 years old - except for some light piercing (earlobes, tiny nose-stud, belly-button ring).  I can understand the shock at seeing a 12-year-old with plugs, that's a bit too much for a child.

As unfortunate as it is, our society is not mature enough to accept such expressions of individuality.


----------



## Zoom-boing (May 5, 2010)

The kid was_ 12_ and has these?  wth is wrong with the parents?  If the kid decides at 18 to do this it's on him but at 12 . . . why aren't the parents parenting?  Sorry, this falls into the 'my kid is my friend and I'm a cool parent' realm.  Nope.


----------



## Luissa (May 5, 2010)

I got a tongue ring when I was 19 I think, and took it out when I was twenty two. I couldn't even lick my teeth, and I ended up chipping a tooth. 
I do have a couple of friends who have done that to their ears, I never really saw the point. I see why people do it places like Africa and South American, for it is has a purprose you could say.


----------



## Liability (May 5, 2010)

These kids best hope to never get in a street fight.  One good grab and it's good bye ear.


----------



## Neser Boha (May 5, 2010)

Luissa said:


> I got a tongue ring when I was 19 I think, and took it out when I was twenty two. I couldn't even lick my teeth, and I ended up chipping a tooth.
> I do have a couple of friends who have done that to their ears, I never really saw the point. I see why people do it places like Africa and South American, for it is has a purprose you could say.



Some people really improve their looks with piercing and even with tattoos.

I, for example, have a tiny stud labret and it looks great on me - I get compliments on it all the time.  I also had a belly-button ring that looked really good on me before I took it out and the hole just healed all by itself even after being pierced for 7 years!  

I really like half-sleeves and sleeves (tattoo, I mean) on fit men - I think it looks sexy as hell.  There are even some girls that look hot with tattoos, but most unfortunately don't.  

I think any piercing or other kind of bodyart can be beautiful if used with taste.  Unfortunately, not all people have a good taste.  You can see it on clothing all the time.  Fucking khaki pants and uggly-ass polo-shirts tucked into them with a belt below the beer-gut that doesn't even match the damn shoes wins the damn prize for that.


----------



## Luissa (May 5, 2010)

I agree, some piercings are cute. Men with tattoos, is also hot, but they can't have them on their face ..And if they have  a tear anywhere, I walk the other way.


----------



## Madeline (May 6, 2010)

Dr Gregg said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> > for me its the same with tattoos. but i don't know if these are needled or inked now. I saw a real  attractive gal in the store the other day. her entire neck was tattooed. all i could do was stare at it. so did everyone else. it really detracted  from her beauty. she had the ring in her nose as well.
> ...



I'm so old I dun even like pieced ears on men.

But I still have this same question.  The parents had to agree to this, pay for this, take the kidlet to the ????? Plug Creator???

WHY?


----------



## Lumpy 1 (May 6, 2010)

The girls are/were allowed to get their ears pierced once at 15.. The simple rule is, when your 18 it's up to you.


----------



## Madeline (May 6, 2010)

Lumpy 1 said:


> The girls are/were allowed to get their ears pierced once at 15.. The simple rule is, when your 18 it's up to you.



My nephew has three holes in one ear.  One's at the top of his ear.  What was sooo cool at 18 now looks slightly goofy at 34, and those holes drilled into cartiledge will never close.

To all you chicks getting "slut stamps" on your lower backs:

How sexy is "Poison Rules" gonna look when it's a tad "bumpy" because you have back fat?  Think longer term, ladies, unless you plan to be celibate after 40.


----------



## xotoxi (May 6, 2010)

eagleseven said:


> They're called plugs. I find them distasteful, but some really like them.


 
He had those put in because his damn earlobe kept covering up his star tattoo.


----------



## Madeline (May 6, 2010)

What the hell do these people do for a living? I have a girlfriend with a bird of paradise tat on her shoulder blade.  Did you know colors in a tat fade, and need renewing about every 5 years?

How do they afford the tat guy's charges?  Where do they find work?  Who the hell would ever consider allowing a 12 year old to choose this?


----------



## Douger (May 6, 2010)

Madeline said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > The girls are/were allowed to get their ears pierced once at 15.. The simple rule is, when your 18 it's up to you.
> ...


Poetry Madi.
The term is Tramp Stamp.
The Virgin Maria makes an excellent " target "


----------



## editec (May 6, 2010)

It's all dumb, this piercing and tatooing.

But mankind is dumb and_ we like it that way._

Not for me, thanks, but have fun kids.


----------



## Madeline (May 6, 2010)

Apparently I need me a Speaking Aid teenager to translate.   Snot-nosed kidlet can build a website for me too, no doubt. he he.

When my kidlet was about 14, she did this:






She explained the slogan to me:

_*"Talk to the hand, cuz the face don't wanna hear it."*_

Our convo became somewhat heated at that point, LOL.  She "fell down on the floor" during our "debate".  LOLOL.

I must admit, as annoying gestures go, it _was_ a stunner.

Kinda sorta like this:











I think it's natural and healthy for kidlets to do things that irritate their parents.  I just don't approve of making them irreversible -- especially onna 12 year old.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 6, 2010)

strollingbones said:


> here people who have them under 18...did them themselves....and sure some doctor is gonna make a fortune closing them holes



My understanding is that once they've been stretched to a certain point, they can't be closed.  They have to be removed.


----------



## Madeline (May 7, 2010)

OOOOooowwwiiiee.


----------



## eagleseven (May 7, 2010)

I just lost my appetite.


----------



## Zoom-boing (May 7, 2010)

Madeline said:


>



What in the G-damn bloody hell was this guy_ thinking_????


----------



## namvet (May 8, 2010)

future POTUS


----------

